# Problem



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

I have 2 un-neutered male siamese kittens. They are coming up 10 months old and we recently also got a puppy. They all seem to get on well and in fact one of the siamese seems to be the leader of the pack. However all of a sudden the cats seem to be peeing over the house instead of the litter tray. Anyone know why this is and what i could do to stop it? I would assume its to do with the puppy?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a dominance thing peeing shows who the boss is
If your not keeping your entire boys for stud work I would take them to the Vets for the snip


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds like a plan.

How old they have to be for that? poor things


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

6 months most pets can be done then


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Yah castration is great, takes like 5 minutes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Pass me the snipperssss  and a elastic band plzzz dawnyyy 

Hang on, make the the other way round


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing everywhere can also be an insecurity thing in cats, i assume it has started since the pup arrived, can the cats get away from your pup, ie places they can go that he can't. Although appearing to get on well cats can be stressed by an over boisterous pup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Peeing everywhere can also be an insecurity thing in cats, i assume it has started since the pup arrived, can the cats get away from your pup, ie places they can go that he can't. Although appearing to get on well cats can be stressed by an over boisterous pup.


I am agree with that. Regarding neutering: novadays it could be done much earlier if it will help. Not all Vets keen on doing it thought ( but they do it to a feral kittens at any age).
Have a look:
Cat Fanciers' Association: Early Spay/Neuter in the Cat


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Hehe I don't enjoy castration! Well, I don't do it lol but its a cool op because all the other neuter ops take like 15-30 mins but castration is so quick! Obviously good because the kitty is at less risk under anaesthetic.


----------

